# Effective land/farm websites?



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

Building off another thread in here I'm wondering if there are websites out there that people have found more effective than others in searching for farms/land/homestead sites.

The three I've mainly been using(there is usually some overlap in the properties):
www.landwatch.com
www.landsofamerica.com/america/
www.unitedcountry.com

Anyway, anyone else have some that they found especially helpful?


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

have you tried www.zillow.com


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah, I have looked at zillow, trulia and movoto, but they seem to be almost exclusively dealing with normal residential lots. I'm looking for something a little more geared towards acreage. Thanks for the heads up anyway..

EDIT: I stand corrected. Zillow appears to have larger properties listed.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

www.landandfarm.com
www.farmsellers.com
www.farmflip.com
www.landsof(InsertYourStateHere).com ie: www.landsofvirginia.com


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

realtor.com



I've personally had bad experiences with 2 different United Country agents.


----------



## spork.man (Aug 28, 2010)

In addition to all those mentioned above, I also check out http://www.loopnet.com/. I've also found that sometimes progress in terms of search engine algos means it can be difficult to get out of the "major" sites because they tend to horde the top placement in searches. There are a lot of smaller independent regional shops but you have to dig a few pages deep to get to a lot of them.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

Have you considered survivalrealty.com? There are a lot of places listed there & may have something you're looking for.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

I have bought three properties from these folks:

www.countrytyme.com


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate your input and am going to start checking these out this weekend.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't forget http://www.trulia.com/


----------

